# S&W Model 66 357 Magnum



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Here are the pics of my S&W Model 66-2 357 Magnum it my backup Gun in case my 1911 jams I'll probley never need it but if I do it one heck of a backup piece it was carried by cops for years before they went to autos I think it one of the best S&W Revolvers ever made it a shame they quit making it it my favroite S&W revolver


----------



## NMpops (Nov 24, 2009)

It's a shame, yes. But at least they didn't ruin it with the lock. Nice gun! also one of my favorites.


----------

